
Stephen King quits Facebook over concerns of 'false information' - MilnerRoute
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/02/us/stephen-king-quits-facebook-trnd/index.html
======
planetzero
I agree with his sentiment. However, I feel like when a popular
writer/actor/etc says things like this, it's only 'false information' in one
political direction.

